# Stingrays?



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

How often do you guys see stingrays out there? If you could get some Ray's I would buy them from you for shark bait. It seems like you would come across them from time to time. Please let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not sure thats legal in all states....Would be worth checking on.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If its anything like last week the stingrays were everywhere. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was gigging one night about 12 years ago in the pirates cove/josephine area and had the hell scared outta me by a big one....Me and the folks I were with were on an old wood boat poling it around with a crappy light rig on front....We had been talking about saltwater gators in the marsh for about ten minutes when a big ray in shallow water got spooked and hit the boat and knocked the bulb out....At this point I was thinking gator and about to crap my pants...All I heard was loud flapping in the water...The guy in the boat turned on the flash light to reveal the biggest ray I had ever seen...Probably 6 ft across.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Went about 2 nights ago and saw close to 20 rays in a 2 hour span


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

They were everywhere when we went Saturday. Going to try it again tonight.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Same here... if I were hunting rays and crabs instead of flounder I would have loaded up....


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

We caught this one back in the late 80's....killed it and chopped its tail off and turned it into big shark bait.....Digging this old pic up gave me an idea.....I bet they would be fun to bow fish for.......Bow hunters could in turn sell them to shark fishers.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

we go bowfishing all the time for flounder and sheepiesand always see big rays, they are great shark bait. we usually use the 8-15 lbs for bait and the larger ones for chum. I ended up shooting another baa world record three weeks ago. 139.5 lbs. we always use the rays for something.


----------



## TammyT (Jun 29, 2009)

I have caught 4 this week. They are a pain in the neck for me...


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *TammyT (6/29/2009)*I have caught 4 this week. They are a pain in the neck for me...


They can be a hassle to unhook...I usually just cut the line and re-rig to save time...Not to mention keeping my distance from that barb on his tail.


----------



## whiskersticker (Jun 27, 2009)

i went sat night shot about 20 wish i would have known someone wants them


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *whiskersticker (6/29/2009)*i went sat night shot about 20 wish i would have known someone wants them


You might be able to make a few dollars selling shark bait.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

> They can be a hassle to unhook...I usually just cut the line and re-rig to save time...Not to mention keeping my distance from that barb on his tail.


 It took some getting used to for me, but after looking for the barb location, I step on the tip of the tail, shimmy my foot up to the barb and step down on it, remove hook, place thumbs in breathing holes and return to water.....I just got sick of losing circle hooks to the damn things this spring.....$$$$$..:banghead:banghead


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm intrigued by this. I can go to my buddies house and catch stingrays out the ass. Sharkfisherman actually buy these things? what condition do they want them in? fresh on ice? frozen? can't imagine actually livewelling these things. how much are they worth? do they buy them whole? just the wings? i could definitely harvest a ton of these things. just need to know what people want.


----------



## coopfisherman (Jun 13, 2008)

I can catch rays left and right from my dock. How much would you pay for each ray?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Plenty of rays on the flats around the islands across from Galvez Landing...


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

We prefer them on ice, but would use frozen also. We use the whole ray none goes to waste. Any size works!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

well next time im over by my cousins i'guess i can fill a cooler full of these things. I'll post it up soon. first come first serve i guess. I'll give them away.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone stick any ray's this weekend???


----------



## i fish i (Jul 5, 2009)

i seen 13 big rays last night while floundering


----------

